# [SOLVED] pc black screen crash only while playing games



## bongo714

i have recently built my fourth computer uprgrading all of my components, i have a 3.2 AMD Phenom processor a Asus M4a88t-M motherboard 2 hitachi hard drives combined to make a teribite, 4gb of ram and a ATI Radeon 4600 HD graphics card. 

However when ever i play games such as COD black ops Empire Total War, Battlfield bad company 2 or anything really my computer plays for varying amounts of time and then crashes to a hibernation. it can play for 10 minutes and hour its just really random. the screen goes dead but it still has power and still conected to pc. But wen it goes into hibernation the fans increase their speed. I have 5 fans in the case so highly doubt it is a heat problem and am getting really frustrated with it.

i don't no wats going on but it really anoys me!! 

<< PLEASE SOMEONE HELP >>


----------



## JMPC

*Re: pc black screen crash only while playing games*

Monitor the temps of the CPU and GPU. See how high they go when gaming. Run a test on your memory using Memtest86+ to see if there are any errors.

What's the brand/model of your power supply?


----------



## bongo714

*Re: pc black screen crash only while playing games*

i have conducted the memory test and it states there is no corrupt memory also my psu is a EZcool 550 watts

I really have no idea wats going wrong


----------



## koala

*Re: pc black screen crash only while playing games*

The EZCool 550W PSU is a £20 low quality unit, not suitable for your graphics card. It only provides 24A on the +12V rail (see the label on the side of your PSU). A good quality 550W PSU should have 40A/+12V and will cost about £60-70. You need to upgrade.

What are the temperatures and voltages in BIOS and while running a fullscreen game?

Download and run these 2 programs:
*Everest* (go to the Computer>Sensor section to see the temps/volts)
*GPU-Z* (click the Sensors tab to see the GPU temperature and fan speed)

Leave Everest and GPU-Z open on the desktop and run a fullscreen game. After about 10 minutes, hit Alt-Tab to return to the desktop, then hit the PrtSc key to take a screenshot. Post back with the screenshot so we can compare the idle BIOS readings with the stressed Everest/GPU-Z readings.

How are your 5 case fans positioned? Too many fans can cause turbulence and increased system temperatures if positioned incorrectly. You only need 2 case fans, one at the front pulling in cool air and one at the back blowing out warm air.

How long did you run memtest for, and did you test each stick individually by removing all the other sticks?


----------



## bongo714

*Re: pc black screen crash only while playing games*

i have 1 case fan on the back of the case one on the side opposite the cpu and 1 on the front of the case. both harddrives have fans on as well and are positioned the furthest away from each other as the case we allow. i have installed new 2x2gb ram sticks and ran metest for a couple of hours with no corruption ????

I agree it may be the psu and my dad is travalling to a specialised computer supplyer to purchase me a new psu. I have a theory that the graphics card may be corrupt and disorientating windows ........ is that posibble?


----------



## bongo714

*Re: pc black screen crash only while playing games*








The highest reading i have had on the gpu temprature is 49 degrees is that good or bad?


----------



## koala

*Re: pc black screen crash only while playing games*

49C is good, but the GPU Load is very low and the fan speed is stuck at 12%. This means that the graphics card is never put under enough stress to increase its temperature, so I would expect it to be low anyway. Run *Furmark* for about 10 minutes. This will stress the graphics card and display a temperature graph. Post back with a screenshot showing Furmark and GPU-Z.

I can't see your Everest screenshot. This has the rest of the system temperatures and the PSU voltages. We need to see these readings to get a better idea of how your computer is running.

Let us know if your dad needs any advice on what PSU to get.


----------



## bongo714

*Re: pc black screen crash only while playing games*

I have fixed the problem by buying a Cooler Master Silent proM 850w with a 66amp 12v+ rail. also i bought a new graphics card the Nvidia Geforce GTS 450 and together that has fixed the problem but thanks everyone for all the help ray:


----------



## koala

*Re: pc black screen crash only while playing games*

Thanks for posting back with your solution. I'll mark this thread as solved. :smile:


----------



## MeePoDnBDancing

guys i have a problem too  when i am playing CoD MW2 in the middle of the game , cames that black screen what should I do my CPU is:
Intel Core i3
4 GB RAM
32-bit operation sistem 
3.13 processor 

video card:
ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5400 Series
Advanced Micro Micro Devices, Inc.
International Dac (400 MHz)
1779 MB - Total memory
Generic PnP Monitor
8.920.0.0 - version .. PLEASE HELP ME


----------

